# Franco-Flemish composers who R not catchy but grow on you kind of after each listen?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok if they dont grab your attention right away it's normal, there perfume is gentle and subtle.

First of all Johannes Tinctoris: i got one album of him , whit ensemble Voces Aequales, and one some album another more obscur composer: Johannes de Stokem.

Tinctoris is not catchy but more , the music you feel than hear in a strange way, the album is called: Beatissima Beatrix, it's good. What About Loyset Compere,another case could pass out for drab, but I only have an album, so my idea not clear see.the name of this album is the following Loyset Compere by: Orlando Consort, perhaps not my favorite polyphonist of all, but still intriguing interresting.What your cue on these Two affored mention and does Johannes de Stokem as a full album worth of works.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mention of Tinctoris made me think of one of my favourite ensembles, Ensemble Daedelus, everything they have recorded is special for me, this CD contains one Tinctoris song









Compère and Tinctoris were, I think, contemporaries. You may also be interested by Firminus Caron, who lived at the same time. I think there's some debate about whether Compère influenced Josquin or whether Josquin influenced Compère

You know that Orlando made two Compère CDs? Of the second one, this one, my notes say











> Listening to Orlando Consort singing some secular songs by Loyset Compère. The recording has very little, if any, sense of room, of ambience. That gives the singing a sense of being like someone exposing a skeleton, getting to the bones, the essence. I think the word for this approach is deconstruction. The ensemble is very transparent, everything is clear. They sing suitably expressively in the first motet, Tant au d'enuy, and they sing with a slightly strange accent, maybe a shot at medieval French vowels, and that makes the music quite strange and interesting, I haven't yet followed the words of the rest.
> 
> I would be unreservedly enthusiastic about this CD, but there's a niggle. Matthew Venner, the countertenor. My ear is too often dominated by his voice, which leaves me indifferent I'm afraid. The pitch of the triplum is very high compared with the other voices, and somehow, in a way which I can't explain, Venner's timbre seems not to sit comfortably with the others - I can imagine he'd be good singing something solo in a Händel opera though.
> 
> Nevertheless there isn't a whole lot of Compère on commercially released recordings, especially a capella (which seems to work OK), so I'm grateful.


If you look on youtube you'll find some nice Compère by Solazzo Ensemble, and some interesting Compère from Graindelavoix.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've started listening to this recording, it's certainly worth hearing. Lively music and singing, and the music is very polyphonic in effect - like Ockeghem


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

On April 3 2016 Graindelavoix gave an interesting concert in Amsterdam, very ambitious, it included an Officium de Cruce by Compère which lasts over 20 minutes. The video is on YouTube, but the track list isn’t. I can let you have a recording of the concert if you want, with each piece as a separate track and tagged correctly.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You will like this -- modal singing, small scale, fabulous diction.









01. Motet O vos Omnes / Loyset Compère {R. W. R. M. S. Mi.} [2:20]
Missa o vos omnes / Pierquin de Thérache {A. G. D. J.}
02. Kyrie [3:31]
03. Gloria [5:19]
04. Credo [8:38]
05. Sanctus [7:07]
06. Agnus Dei [4:09]
07. Verbum bonum et suave / Pierquin de Thérache {R. W. C. M. R. Ge. S. Mi.} [2:59]
08. Beata es Maria / Anonyme {R. W. R. M. S. Ge. Wi. Ra. Ar.} [2:33]
09. Da Pacem Domine / Alexander Agricola {Ra. M. R. BR.} [1:23]
10. Si sumpsero / Jacob Obrecht {Wi. Ra. Ar.} [3:21]
11. O quam Glorifica / Alexander Agricola {R. W. Ra. Ar.} [2:26]
12. In Pace in idipsum / Josquin Desprez {Ge. S. AC. Ch.} [3:09]
13. Si dedero / Alexander Agricola {AC.} [2:34]
14. Crux triumphans / Loyset Compère {C. A. M. R. Ge. D. S. Mi.} [6:01]
15. Congratulamini mihi / Mathieu Lasson {Ms. LM. BR. CB.} [2:43]
16. Virtute magna / Mathieu Lasson {C. A. R. M. Ge. D. S. Mi.} [4:55]
17. Anthoni pater inclyte / Mathieu Lasson {R. W. C. M. R. Ge. Mi. S. Wi. Ra. Ar. BR.} [3:56]


----------

